# Headboats near Fort Myers Florida?



## Moc (Jul 11, 2008)

I am travelling to Florida in a few days and would like to get on a few headboat trips into the gulf. I will be in the Fort Myers area, but I am willing to drive an hour or so to catch a boat in other locations. Does anyone have any suggestions?:fishing:


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Moc said:


> I am travelling to Florida in a few days and would like to get on a few headboat trips into the gulf. I will be in the Fort Myers area, but I am willing to drive an hour or so to catch a boat in other locations. Does anyone have any suggestions?:fishing:


http://www.getawaymarina.com/
http://bluedolphinfishing.com/


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

http://www.vikingfleet.com/Reservations2/schedules.asp?TT=Fishing&type=Florida

Very good company, when I lived in NY I use to go on the trips from NY & MA


----------



## Moc (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'll check them out. I'll be in Florida in two days...yippi.


----------

